# Looking for primary sources regarding engine performance and statistics



## Spindash64 (Aug 2, 2022)

I've been trying to compile data for a game project I'll probably never complete, but I need primary information on the for various aircraft engines in the PTO for it. I got very lucky to start with, in finding scores of useful sheets from Pratt&Whittney themselves right here. However, there's still a lot of data that I'm struggling to track down. I don't have much of an idea where to look for comparable information on Wright Aeronautical engines or Allison, and I have very little confidence that much rigorous testing data remains for Japanese engines

Admittedly, even with the P&W sheet, I have a slight problem in that there are no numbers listed for allowable boost/manifold pressure; or for the maximum power with Water Injection active, for engines compatible with it. If I had the former numbers, I could theoretically calculate the latter myself.


Every scrap of data helps. As I already mentioned, however, I do want primary sources for this information, if at all possible, so that I don't "woozle" myself. Secondhand test data of "captured" engines and aircraft is acceptable, since these are still direct measurements, even if they will not be pushing the equipment to the same limits: setting aside fuel quality, if a captured engine is safely run at a given rpm, manifold, and power, then the engine should be capable of at least that much in actual service. Memoirs and servicemen reports are shakier, but acceptable if they reference a specific number and the number is within reason, especially if that number is "significant" (i.e., they say 58mm of mercury instead of saying 60mm).


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 3, 2022)

This may provide some help, even if only to show just how many types the USAAF/USAF used.

I am sure it is on the forum somewhere but could not find it

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spindash64 (Aug 3, 2022)

That actually simplifies things a good deal, thank you


----------



## PStickney (Aug 9, 2022)

Spindash64 said:


> I've been trying to compile data for a game project I'll probably never complete, but I need primary information on the for various aircraft engines in the PTO for it. I got very lucky to start with, in finding scores of useful sheets from Pratt&Whittney themselves right here. However, there's still a lot of data that I'm struggling to track down. I don't have much of an idea where to look for comparable information on Wright Aeronautical engines or Allison, and I have very little confidence that much rigorous testing data remains for Japanese engines
> 
> Admittedly, even with the P&W sheet, I have a slight problem in that there are no numbers listed for allowable boost/manifold pressure; or for the maximum power with Water Injection active, for engines compatible with it. If I had the former numbers, I could theoretically calculate the latter myself.
> 
> ...


Check out the U.S. Federal Aviation Agency Type Certificate Data Sheets: - Not only for the engines, but for the airplanes as well.





RGL Home Page







rgl.faa.gov




A note on the Intelligence Reports and the Tactical Evaluations - while they may not be exact to the knot, and not be in peak condition, if the data being sent out wasn't equating with observed performance in the field, the Line Units would be calling them out - they're generally pretty close.
Remember that _All_ answers to Aviation questions are "That depends" - there's a lot of variation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

